
Vermin Supreme - mmhsieh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermin_Supreme
======
Quequau
This man's positive role in defusing tense stand-offs at political rallies and
short circuiting bad faith discussion derailing with incredibly skilful humour
is tragically underrated.

